# So Texas wildflowers



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Recent trip to San Diego, TX. No dramatic fields of flowers, but Loads of tiny beauties under foot! All shot with Canon 7d and 24-105L


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

I love them, thanks for sharing


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice. I don't recall what the plant is called in the 2nd shot but the bugs love them. Look down inside and usually there are several crawling around. Looks like there are a few in your shot.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I Call them dandelions from hell ! Hard to
Mow and about 4' tall, will stick the heck out of ya!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great shots. Thanks


----------



## WetSounds (Mar 30, 2015)

great snaps


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

MichaelW said:


> Very nice. I don't recall what the plant is called in the 2nd shot but the bugs love them. Look down inside and usually there are several crawling around. Looks like there are a few in your shot.


That's a Bull Thistle.

Good shot, Shaky


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Pics!


----------

